# Belt or engine braking noise?



## Paul. (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a ‘14 Brute that is making some noise. When going downhill under engine braking, it will kind of let loose and make a God awful noise. Not a clanking, but somewhere between a screech and grinding sound. If I give a little throttle, engine braking will re engage and the sound goes away. It will do it again and again all the way down though. I don’t have any trouble when going uphill, or anytime I’m on the throttle. I thought maybe the belt was slipping, but it looks like it’s in good condition, and the deflection seems in spec. The engine braking fork and the bearing on the drive clutch have some caked on/dusty residue on them. It only has 125 hrs and about 600 miles in the whole quad. Any of you smart guys know what the problem is?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think that's how it's supposed to work isnt it? You have to blip the throttle a little to engage it? 

It's been so long since I sold my brute I can't really remember.


----------



## ZUKISCOOT (Dec 2, 2019)

I have the same issue. Cant be right sounds awful. Did you ever figure it out?


----------

